# 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Long Draw



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

I am trying to Sell my 2015 Hart Carbon Spyder Long Draw. It is in good shape. Has been well taken care of. It is adjustable from 30- 32". It has 60-70 lb limbs. I have a QAD rest and a Carbon Blade stabilizer on it. Call or text me if you want to see pictures or want more info on this bow. I am asking $900.


----------



## ehinckle (Jan 10, 2017)

Is it still available? I sent you a PM.


----------

